# fiber inspection testing (viavi)



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

dima11 said:


> i checked few fiber pins and on one pin i got white core (center of picture) and other pin it was all dark... not sure if that is something to be worrying about or why is it


Please take a few minutes to fill out your profile as per the user signup agreement. 

Thank you.


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

One comes from the cumulus cloud, while the other comes from the nimbus cloud. Cloud computing is so confusing...

You could also try searching the "dark web" https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dark_web
Cheers
John


----------



## samgregger (Jan 23, 2013)

How are you "inspecting" if you don't even know what you're looking at?


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Electrician Talk is an electrical professional forum.
The link below outlines the guidelines and requirements for membership. Please read it.

https://www.electriciantalk.com/f34/whos-allowed-join-electriciantalk-com-257273/#post4956801

Best Regards
John Valdes


----------

